# Fischgesellschafft



## Teichforum.info (22. Mai 2004)

Hallo,
ich plane mir 2 Teiche zu erstellen! Einer soll ein Naturteich werden, wo einige Bitterlinge und __ Muscheln leben. Der andere soll ein Fischteich werden. Jeder Teich soll ca. 2 x 3m ghroß und 1m tief werden.

Nun zu meinem Fragen:
Kann ich in den Naturteich einen Flusskrebs setzen? 
Welche Fische könnt ihr mir für den Fischteich empfehlen? Ich dacht vielleicht an Sonnenbarsch, __ Shubunkin, __ Goldfisch und Orfen!

Vielen Dank!

Liebe Grüße 
Christian


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Mai 2004)

Hallo Christian,

also bei Fischen kann ich Dir gar nicht helfen, aber herzlich Willkommen könnte ich mal sagen  :razz: 

Und - Fischteiche unbedingt tiefer wie einen Meter machen.

Meld Dich mal im Forum an, dann bekommst Du auch Zugriff auf unsere Fachbeiträge - da stehen massig Infos drin!


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2004)

*Fischgesallschafft*

Hallo Susanne
danke für die begrüßung!

Ich dachte immer ein teich für Fische soll mindestens 80cm tief sein! Hast du auch einen naturteich, wenn ja was sind alles für lebewesen drin?
Was sind denn die Fachbeiträge?



Mfg Christian


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2004)

siehste erst, wenn du dich angemeldet hast  

Gibt es alle möglichen.. von Ratschlägen, welches Substart man verwenden sollte bis hin zum Skimmereingebau


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2004)

Hallo Mathias,
ich wil mich registrieren, aber ich bekomme immer nur die Meldung ich soll alle mit * markierten Felder ausfüllen und das habe ich gemacht!


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2004)

*gg* das kenne ich...  darunter steht meistens auch, welches feld du vergessen hast  
versuchs einfach nochmal


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2004)

*Fischgesselschafft*

Hallo mathias,
habe es gerade noch mal versucht, aber da stand nur: Anti Robotic Register Validation Error !
Ich probiere es morgen noch mal! danke!


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2004)

das is das feld, wo man die Buchstaben abtippen muss....
kann sein, dass man mal einen falsch liest (z.b. O als null) mehrmals veruschen, dann klpaats auch


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2004)

EDIT: Auf Wunsch von Gerd Inhalt beseitigt!


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2004)

Hallo Christian, 

meldest Du Dich, wenn Du Dich angemeldet hast nochmal in diesem Thema?


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2004)

*Re: Fischgesallschafft*



			
				nick schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Susanne
> danke für die begrüßung!
> 
> Ich dachte immer ein teich für Fische soll mindestens 80cm tief sein! Hast du auch einen naturteich, wenn ja was sind alles für lebewesen drin?
> ...



Das hab ich wohl gestern Nacht geistig nicht mehr mitbekommen. Zu den Lebewesen haben wir erst gestern ein Thema eröffnet - steht bei Heimische Pflanzenteiche - dort haben auch schon andere gepostet - da bekommste gleich einen Rundumblick - kannst auch als Gast lesen


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2004)

Hallo,
also irgendwie funktioniert das nicht, ich gebe ein Passwort zweimal ein und nach Absenden: Sie müssen alle Felder ausfüllen und das Passwort ist weg! Ist das immer so?

Liebe grüße
Christian


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2004)

bei mir hat es geklappt. wenn das passwort weg ist ist die seite neu aufgebaut. dann steht oben im kasten was vergessen wurde. dieses noch eintragen und nochmals das passwort.


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2004)

Hallo Christian,

neulich hatte das Problem schonmal jemand und da hatte ich den Rat gegeben, einfach eine Frau zu holen und diese Felder ausfüllen zu lassen, die man alle braucht   - scheint danach geklappt zu haben   

Die Gelegenheitsemanze


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2004)

@christian: ja, wenn das neu lädt ist das passwort wieder weg... also durchhalten, oder den amdin bitten den account so einzurichten und dir das passwort zu senden....


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Mai 2004)

Da es nun geklappt hat, hat jemand Ideen zum Fischbesatz? Ich finde einen naturnahen Teich mit natürlichen Fischen schöner als reiner Goldfischteich wie: __ Rotfeder, __ Bitterling, __ Moderlieschen, Blauorfe, __ Goldorfe, Sonnenbarsch usw.

Liebe Grüße
Christian


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Mai 2004)

Hallo Christian,

wir waren ja bei der Teichgröße - vor allem bei der Teichtiefe stehen geblieben. Hast Du die Fachbeiträge gefunden und durchgelesen?

Nur ein Stichwort dazu: 1 Meter Tiefe reicht sicher fürs erste Mal - nur - mit der Zeit setzt sich natürlich viel am Bodengrund ab und dann ist es halt kein Meter mehr sondern irgendwann vielleicht nur noch 80 cm und dann wirds halt sehr eng wenns sehr kalt wird!

Nochmal grundsätzlich zu Fischen:

Du solltest den Teich erstmal eine Weile - also ein paar Monate - ohne Fische betreiben, bis aus dem Leitungswasser fischtaugliches Wasser geworden ist - dann mußt Du die Fische nicht mehr füttern (wenn Du nicht zu viel hältst). Und wenn Du Dir Fische holst, dann fang langsam an - erst ein paar und dann lieber nachkaufen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Mai 2004)

Hallo Susanne,
ich werde mir heute mal alle Fachbeiträge durchlesen, auch wenn Schlamm usw. auf den Boden kommt kann ich den absaugen!

In den Naturteich kommen doch keine Bitterlinge, ich mach ihn liber etwas flacher, sozusagen ein sumpfbeet!

Libe Grüße
Christian


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Mai 2004)

Also die Fachbeiträge habe ich gelesen und ich werde den Teich 1m tief graben und wenn sich Mulm, Schlamm usw. da unten ablagert wird es abgesaugt! 

Nun zu den Fischen,ich dachte da son an Fisch die sich selbst ernähren können, da wir nur am Wochenende da sind!


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Mai 2004)

hallo Nick
Möchtest du den Naturteich und den anderen miteinander verbinden ? 
Wäre doch dann ein klasse Filter.
Bei der Teichgrösse würde ich nur kleine Fischies einsetzen.Oder du wartest auf die __ Molche,die sind super klasse anzusehen.__ Moderlieschen kannst auch einsetzen oder auch __ Stichlinge.Must dann halt drauf achten das keine Überbevölkerung entsteht.  
wird schnell zu eng im Teich
na schauen wir mal was die anderen so sagen.
gruss marcus


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Mai 2004)

Hallo Markus,
ch wollte nicht beide miteinander verbinden, weil sonst die Fische aus dem Fischteich  in den Naturteich schwimmen könnten und dann alles auffuttern an Insekten und Larven, ich wollte in den naturteich doch nur einige __ Moderlieschen und __ Bitterling und deren __ Muscheln setzten.

In den Fischteich sollen eher Blauorfe, Sonnenbarsch, __ Rotfeder oder ähnliches!

Ich habe in einem Teichbuch folgenden Vorschlag gefunden:

Fischbesatz: Fried-und __ Raubfische
Teichgröße: 6m²
__ Goldorfe      10
Stichling       4
__ Graskarpfen 3   
__ Gründling     2
Bitterling      4
Moderlieschen 5
Sonnenbarsch 8

Fischbesatz Friedfische
Teichgröße: 6m²
Goldorfe       20
Graskarpfen  4
__ Silberkarpfen 2
__ Goldfisch       4
Gründling      2
itterling         4
Koi                3

Ich finde beide Vorschläge nicht so gut, weil so viele Fische in so enen kleinen Teich!


----------

